# Questions on which to do first,gazebo footing or pavers?



## redman88 (Oct 5, 2012)

I would do the concrete foundation for the gazebo first


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

1) Should I have the gazebo post planted in the concrete or would concrete anchors be adequate. I like to ability to remove the gazebo if there was ever a need with anchors, but it's not a must.


Wood should never be encased in concrete.


----------



## Vince82 (Apr 13, 2013)

Canarywood1 said:


> 1) Should I have the gazebo post planted in the concrete or would concrete anchors be adequate. I like to ability to remove the gazebo if there was ever a need with anchors, but it's not a must.
> 
> 
> Wood should never be encased in concrete.


I've been reading on this site and it seems like this was debated over many times. While embedded post offer more strength, I know they will rot over time. Are these anchors that strong?


----------



## jsbuilders (Apr 13, 2013)

Canarywood1 said:


> 1) Should I have the gazebo post planted in the concrete or would concrete anchors be adequate. I like to ability to remove the gazebo if there was ever a need with anchors, but it's not a must.
> 
> Wood should never be encased in concrete.


And it really shouldn't touch it.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Vince82 said:


> I've been reading on this site and it seems like this was debated over many times. While embedded post offer more strength, I know they will rot over time. Are these anchors that strong?


 
I'd use simpson ties,they are top of the line.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

*IF anchors are good enough for coastal bldg codes, they certainly will work for a gazebo absent hurricanes/tornadoes in which case 1 would best bend over & grab ankles no matter what anchor was used  calculating wind uplift force will determine how many columns & hurricane anchors are rqd.

just thought of this - which came 1st - your very fine home's foundation OR the 1st floor ?

ps - not knowing where your very fine home's located means you get generic responses which may not be applicable to your inquiry :whistling2: *


----------



## Vince82 (Apr 13, 2013)

http://www.lowes.com/pd_108734-7291...uct_avg_rating|1&facetInfo=Simpson Strong-Tie

are these what you guys are talking about?


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Yup,that's them.


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

I myself prefer one of these ...... http://www.strongtie.com/products/connectors/ABA-ABU-ABW.asp# the other one has to be pretty exact on with it's placement. The ones I linked will allow some wiggle room as you can drill you concrete to set your threaded rod where it needs to go.

just my opinion


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

GBrackins said:


> I myself prefer one of these ...... http://www.strongtie.com/products/connectors/ABA-ABU-ABW.asp# the other one has to be pretty exact on with it's placement. The ones I linked will allow some wiggle room as you can drill you concrete to set your threaded rod where it needs to go.
> 
> just my opinion


 
Wiggle room is good,we all need some.


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

I know I do .... LOL


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

Why are you going to pave the area where you are installing the gazebo? Is it gazebo not going to have a floor so the paving will become the floor? If that's not the case and the gazebo is going to have a separate wood floor don't worry about paving underneath it, that's just a waste of money. Just put in the footings, build the gazebo and then if you want to, pave around it.


----------



## Vince82 (Apr 13, 2013)

Msradell said:


> Why are you going to pave the area where you are installing the gazebo? Is it gazebo not going to have a floor so the paving will become the floor? If that's not the case and the gazebo is going to have a separate wood floor don't worry about paving underneath it, that's just a waste of money. Just put in the footings, build the gazebo and then if you want to, pave around it.


You are right, the gazebo is not going to have a floor so the paving will become the floor.


----------

